# Tiny Tach for mercury 25hp 2 stroke



## love2flyfish

Is the proper Tiny Tach for this motor the TT2A?


----------



## mark_gardner

good question, what year are we talking about? i have a 2003 and need to get one as well


----------



## love2flyfish

I have the same year motor, I think its the TT2A but I wanted to be sure before ordering one up!


----------



## mark_gardner

when you find out please let me know cause i want one too  thank you sir ;D


----------



## Brett

From the website:

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php

Ya'll no longer have a choice.
They're only offering a single recreational model for outboards
and one for commercial usage.



> Currently available for both GAS and DIESEL engines, we are proud to announce the newest generation TINY-TACH™ for gas engines….the TT2A. No longer will you have to decide between different models to select the correct one for your engine application. The versatile new TT2A gives you the ability to adjust the tach to the firing sequence of your engine’s cylinder(s). Buy just 1 – and use it on a wide variety of engines. With half-second update time the TT2A does it better and does it faster.


----------



## mark_gardner

thanks brett  only thing left to do now is pour me a big ol' sweet tea and position my chair by the front door to wait on the ups man  ;D i'll let yall know how it goes


----------



## love2flyfish

> thanks brett   only thing left to do now is pour me a big ol' sweet tea and position my chair by the front door to wait on the ups man   ;D i'll let yall know how it goes


Sweet thanks Brett! I think ill just check for the delivery date online with UPS.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Hey guys I bought one last fall for my 02 merc 20hp. Customer service was great and easy to order from them over the phone. easy to follow directions and are also easy to install about twenty minutes for a basic velcro transom install. and they work beautifully.

So EASY a caveman could do it ;D


----------



## love2flyfish

Got my Tach today!!! I have a quick install question that hopefully someone can answer. Is the 03 25hp stroke mercury 180° = 2 sparks per revolution?


----------



## mark_gardner

got mine 5 minutes ago  which is a good thing cause my jug of sweet tea is about gone and i need to pee soooo bad  ;D


----------



## Brett

> Is the 03 25hp stroke mercury 180° = 2 sparks per revolution?


Good question...I don't know...but I like finding out! 

http://www.maritim.no/pdf/2/Velg%20riktig%20turteller%20(utenbords).pdf


----------



## mark_gardner

> Is the 03 25hp stroke mercury 180° = 2 sparks per revolution?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question...I don't know...but I like finding out!
> 
> http://www.maritim.no/pdf/2/Velg%20riktig%20turteller%20(utenbords).pdf
Click to expand...

somethings not jiving with my machine (computer) cause that link pops up in writing that resembles a chinese love note  ;D


----------



## Brett

update your adobe reader   

2 stroke outboards require 1 spark per cylinder on each revolution 
and because you wrap the sensor wire around a single plug wire
I'm going to say 1 spark per revolution is the setting you need.


----------



## love2flyfish

> update your adobe reader
> 
> 2 stroke outboards require 1 spark per cylinder on each revolution
> and because you wrap the sensor wire around a single plug wire
> I'm going to say 1 spark per revolution is the setting you need.


Good theory, and according to Tiny Tach you are correct because only one wire is wrapped!

Thanks for finding that chart!!


----------



## mark_gardner

> update your adobe reader
> 
> 2 stroke outboards require 1 spark per cylinder on each revolution
> and because you wrap the sensor wire around a single plug wire
> I'm going to say 1 spark per revolution is the setting you need.


yep thats exactly what i need to do, better call my computer handyman otherwise known as "dad" ;D i had mine on the 180* and somethings definitely not right, let me go out and switch it


----------



## love2flyfish

After routing the wire all the way to the motor, I came up a foot short! NowI gotta pay an extra ten bux to have them add length. And its not as simple as adding wire, you gotta add coiling(if thats an actual word)!


----------



## mark_gardner

ok so i got it on the 360* setting, fired it up and everything seems to be working great including the smoke alarm in my house  guess i should have taken it outside first  ;D


----------



## mark_gardner

disregard my last transmission scotty  when i changed it back to the 360* setting i cranked it and it seemed to read just fine until i remembered that i had forgotten to plug the frackin' spark plug wire back on  now its reading funny again


----------



## love2flyfish

Did you try a fourth wrap on the wire? Instructions said something about adding wraps for stronger signal.


----------



## mark_gardner

> Did you try a fourth wrap on the wire? Instructions said something about adding wraps for stronger signal.


 yep tried that already, whats weird is that the top spark plug wire was disconnected and she seemed like she was working right, motor ran too  :-? thought i had it all buttoned up so i went back in to pour another glass of  sweet tea in celebration of another successful install on the boat, i walk back out and see the wires disconnected   [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif] now i'm back to square one  [smiley=cloud.gif]


----------



## love2flyfish

I'm having the same issue, cant get a reading no matter what. Called the tech at tiny tach and he said mercs have a "hellacious spark" and to try setting it to 180 and wrapping both wires once. If this does not work send her back in and he would need to put a filter in. 

In my case, I got it to work for about 5 seconds, so I am going to send it back for the filter.


----------



## mark_gardner

> I'm having the same issue, cant get a reading no matter what. Called the tech at tiny tach and he said mercs have a "hellacious spark" and to try setting it to 180 and wrapping both wires once. If this does not work send her back in and he would need to put a filter in.
> 
> In my case, I got it to work for about 5 seconds, so I am going to send it back for the filter.


 i wonder if that guy can put 2 and 2 together cause i called him about a half hour ago, you got two guys with the same motor with the same problem from the same town and probably calling about the same time   ;D he told me to do the same thing which i did and still no luck so i'm sending mine back for a filter also


----------



## mark_gardner

got the tach today   was out working on the trailer when i heard the ups man pulling away from the house  ;D ok so i wrapped the red wires 3 complete turns, grounded the black wire and made sure it was set at 360* then pulled the cord    everything seems to be working as it should but we'll see what happens when i test it this weekend


----------



## TidewateR

Sounds good! I had the same problem as you guys. Apparently the yamahas needs a filter too! I should be getting mine in the mail soon..

keep us posted


----------



## love2flyfish

got mine in the mail today too, but I got bigger problems. I realized whomever replaced the gear lube last never put back the seal on the upper!!


----------

